# Practice is paying off



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas been practicing for an hour a day and its now starting to pay off I have been using my new model slingshot and very pleased with the design right I took 14 shots at a 2" target standing 27 feet away this was the result I missed the target four times and managed to get ten in very pleased with that .ATB Phil.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shooting!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work and great shooting, Phil! I really like the work of the wood and the Tufnol. High tech and classy at the same time!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

LVO said:


> Great work and great shooting, Phil! I really like the work of the wood and the Tufnol. High tech and classy at the same time!


Thanks fella and at last we get some nice weather to shoot in


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Phil! good shooting, looks like your ready for the 10m badge!

Cant wait to see your vid. soon!

Fwv2


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Good shooting!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting, your catch box looks interesting, could you put another photo of it up please?


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice shooting Phil, you are in the path for your 5/5 badge, no doubt you will do it soon ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A Super Shooter.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Jim Williams said:


> Great shooting, your catch box looks interesting, could you put another photo of it up please?


Hi fella here you go its an old mortar bin a friend go it he is a builder my leather targets are around 40mm and can now hit them very well at 33 feet ATB Phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Phil!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting, Phil. I'm still working my way to your level. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

mr. green said:


> Great shooting, Phil. I'm still working my way to your level. Thanks for sharing.


I still have a way to go yet but will keep at it will give it a few months then should be ok for a spot of hunting


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Nice sniping!

Why don't you do the target paper with two layers of paper with carbon paper between. This will give you more precise view on what you hit, and also you'll be able to keep to show it to your grandchildren after 100 years or so...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Nice sniping!
> 
> Why don't you do the target paper with two layers of paper with carbon paper between. This will give you more precise view on what you hit, and also you'll be able to keep to show it to your grandchildren after 100 years or so...


Thanks fella not tried that before will it not still go through all three layers?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

phil said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Nice sniping!
> ...


What if you put something more substantial under it? Bristol paper or even thin plywood? If you just hang it behind the three layers of paper, without fixating it, the impact impulse should be eaten by the movement, and the ammo still will remain in the box after the impact.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


Cheers fella its worth a try thanks for the help ATB Phil.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice shooting Phil - well done for sticking at the practice!

Nice catchbox too


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

SlingDaddy said:


> Nice shooting Phil - well done for sticking at the practice!
> 
> Nice catchbox too


Cheers fella I try and get an hour in every day if possible could do with more but its ok for the moment


----------

